

Node-Red, a tool for wiring together hardware devices, APIs and online services - tilt
http://nodered.org/

======
RX14
What even Is this? It doesn't do a good job at explaining itself!

~~~
kitd
It is an IBM-sponsored integration tool, with a focus on small IOT-type
devices and REST APIs (though it doesn't preclude anything else you can write
a JS connector for). It's based on Node.js and is intended to be run on-
premise (or even embedded).

~~~
wastedhours
Like a more hardware focused IFTTT?

~~~
kitd
Well, the hardware focus is part of it, but the flow of data between the
activity blocks can be as convoluted as you want, rather than simply "IF this
THEN that" (granted I don't know IFTTT well enough to know how convoluted it
can be).

Not sure if that helps. FWIW, I'm not associated with the project but I have
had some exposure to it.

------
xgbi
This is just awesome! It reminds me of Yahoo Pipes, but a lot better, because,
self-hosted and embeddable.

